# South Georgia Hunting Leases



## swampstalker (May 21, 2010)

Saw these adds in the herald this am and thought I would pass them on...

300 ACRES, Randolph Co., deer, hog, turkey $3500 229-869-7995 


FOR LEASE HUNTING RIGHTS 2 parcels, 400/600 Ac., Leary, Ga., Calhoun Co., call 229-881-6221 


HUNTING LEASE: 418+ ac. For appt./info call 229-641-3195, 308-0925.


----------

